# Sig strip help



## starxo (Nov 8, 2010)

Hey, Sorry, I'm new to all this, 
I've just got my TTOC membership and was wondering how I get 'TTOC' under my photo please?
Haydy xo


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Welcome to the club Haydy 

If you PM Andrew, aka wallsendmag, he'll help you re your sig strip


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

starxo said:


> Hey, Sorry, I'm new to all this,
> I've just got my TTOC membership and was wondering how I get 'TTOC' under my photo please?
> Haydy xo


Hi pm Nick (NEM) he will update your status , congratulation on your membership number 2000 [smiley=cheers.gif]

[*img]http://www.ttoc.co.uk/sig.jpg?member=02000&user=starxo[/img*]

Add that to your signature without the stars

Andrew


----------



## starxo (Nov 8, 2010)

Thank you all so much for your help.
Hope to see you at an event some time soon  xx


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I've popped your keyring order in with your membership pack


----------



## starxo (Nov 8, 2010)

ah thank you.
i'm a bit excited about all this TT lark as you can tell


----------

